# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Νέο κοκατιλ!

## zinaap

Πρώτον πρέπει να πω ότι είμαι νέα εδώ οπότε γεια στο τέλειο φόρουμ και στους ανθρώπους που το συγκροτούν.. 
Πριν από περίπου ένα μήνα μου έκαναν δώρο τον Τόνι. Ένα κοκατιλ αρσενικό..σύμφωνα με τον υπάλληλο του petahop είναι 8 με 9 μηνών...την πρώτη μέρα ήταν καλά..έτρωγε φωναζε και εγώ του μιλούσα ήρεμα με αργές κινήσεις. .την δεύτερη μέρα άρχισε να φοβάται αλλά εγώ πάλι του μιλούσα ήρεμα..Τώρα μετά από ένα μήνα συνεχίσει να φοβάται..για μένα πιστεύω ότι είναι καλό ότι τραγουδάει μελωδικά και κοιμάται και κάθεται στο ένα πόδι..επίσης θέλω να σας πω ότι τρώει πάρα πολύ..θα επηρεάσει κάπου το πουλάκι?..και ακόμη από την μέρα που το πήρα τα φτερά του κάτω κάτω είναι κάπως ζαρωμενα. ..ο υπάλληλος είπε ότι δεν έχει τιποτα όμως. .διαφωτίστε με σας παρακαλω!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## zinaap

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου απαντήσει σας παρακαλώ? 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Georgiablue

Zina καλησπέρα και να χαίρεσαι το κοκατιλακι σου! Αν και δεν έχω παπαγάλο θεωρώ ότι είναι ακόμη λογικό να φοβάται. Για την εξοικείωση του παπαγάλου σου θα σου πουν και αλλα παιδια που γνωρίζουν το είδος. Όσο για τα φτερά θα ήταν καλο να ανεβάσεις μια φωτογραφία να τα δούμε αν και πιστεύω ότι στην πτερροοια του θα φτιάξουν. Αν ήταν σε μικρό κλουβί το πουλάκι στο πετ σοπ πιθανόν να προκλήθηκε από αυτό το τσάκισμα.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας !  :Big Grin: 
Έχοντας μελετήσει τον χάρτη της παρέας μας , ο Βοηθός περιήγησης στο GreekBirdClub.comθα σε βοηθήσει να εξερευνήσεις και να προσαρμοστείς στο περιβάλλον του φόρουμ μας έτσι ώστε εύκολα να μαθαίνεις και να ενημερώνεσαι για κάθε θέμα των φτερωτών σου συντρόφων ή άλλων ειδών που σε ενδιαφέρει.
Θα θέλαμε να μάθουμε πράγματα για τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σου . Ο Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum θα σε βοηθήσει να μοιραστείς στιγμιότυπα του cockatiel σου ... 
Σε αυτό το θέμα θα βρεις ότι χρειάζεσαι για το cockatiel σου Πόσο καλά φροντίζετε το cockatiel σας ; και συγκεκριμένα στο κομμάτι #7 του παρακάτω θέματος , θα μάθεις κάποια πράγματα πάνω στην "εξημέρωση " : Οι 10 πιο συχνές ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τους παπαγάλους Cockatiel





> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου απαντήσει σας παρακαλώ?


Ζήνα υπομονή μέχρι να απαντάνε τα μέλη στα ερωτήματα - θέματα που δημοσιεύεις ! Όποτε έχει ο καθένας την δυνατότητα και τον χρόνο θα σε καλύψει πλήρως οπότε υπομονή !  :bye:

----------


## zinaap

Συγγνώμη για το παραπάνω...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## zinaap

Ορίστε τα φτερά του

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Georgiablue

Μπανακι τον έχεις κάνει; Μη ζητάς συγγνώμη πολλές φορες η ανησυχία μας για τα μικρα μας,μας κάνει να ανυπομονούμε! :-)

----------


## zinaap

Το έχω κάνει με ψεκαστηρι καθώς δεν μπορώ να το βγαλω ακόμα έξω. ..αλλά δεν έγινε τίποτα..μήπως φταίει η ροή του νερού..δεν το εβρεχα πολύ για να μην το φοβησω

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Ζινα, καλώς ήρθες!!! 
Μην ανησυχείς με τη αντίδραση του παπαγάλου. Σιγά σιγά θα πάρει τα πάνω του.
Η ουρίτσα του είναι έτσι απο τα κλουβιά που το είχαν, απο το σκαρφάλωμα. Πολλές φορές γίνονται απο τα στρόγγυλα κλουβιά που είναι ακατάλληλα για ΟΛΑ τα πουλιά. Δεν θα αλλάξουν εύκολα, το πιο πιθανό να αλλάζουν με την πτεροροια. 
Τώρα που το έχεις εσύ το πουλάκι θα περάσει καλά, θα συνηθίζει με εσένα, θα αλλάξουν και τα φτερά και θα είναι όλα καλά! Εγω έχω πάρει πουλί σε χειρότερη κατάσταση.
Να το χαίρεσαι!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα και καλώς όρισες! 

Όταν εννοείς ότι τρώει πάρα πολύ, μπορείς να μας πεις περίπου ποσότητα; Το φυσιολογικό για ένα κοκατίλ είναι πάνω κάτω μία κουταλιά της σούπας που μπορεί να γίνει και λίγο περισσότερο αν είναι πιο μεγαλόσωμο και ενεργητικό το πουλάκι. Εσένα τρώει πολύ παραπάνω από αυτό; 

Ένας τρόπος για να ξεκινήσετε να χτίζετε τη σχέση σας, είναι να του προσφέρεις αρχικά έξω από τα κάγκελα με σταθερό χέρι, τσαμπί κεχρί: 



που τους αρέσει πάρα πολύ! Το ότι κοιμάται με το ποδαράκι πάνω και σφυρίζει είναι πολύ καλά δείγματα και δείχνει ότι εξικοιώνεται με το χώρο του! Σε ποιο τομέα ακριβώς φοβάται; Όταν το πλησιάζεις;

----------


## zinaap

Του βάζω όπως είπες μια κουταλια αλλά την τελειώνει αμέσως και κάθεται δίπλα από την τροφή να ζώντας το κεφάλι του μέσα για να ξανά φάει.. 
Φοβάται πιο πολύ το χέρι..Μόλις το βλέπει αρχίζει να σκαρφαλώνει από την αντίθετη πλευρά του κλουβιού πηγαίνοντας όσο πιο μακριά γίνεται..Ναι και με το πρόσωπο αλλά όχι και τόσο..επίσης μιας που ζω σε χωριό φυσιολογικό είναι να υπάρχουν και θόρυβοι από έξω. .σκυλιά κλπ ...αν και είναι συχνό δεν τους έχει συνηθίσει..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Μπορεις να εκμεταλευτεις την πεινα του βαζωντας απο αποσταση λιγο κεχρι μεσα στο κλουβι.Σιγα σιγα θα ερθει και θα φαει.
Οπως ειπε και η Κωνσταντινα πανω κατω μια μιαμιση κουταλια της σουπας τρωνε.
Για την ουριτσα του μαλλον τα κλαδακια του ειναι κοντα στην ακρη του κλουβιου και ακουμπαει,πρεπει να τις βαλεις προς το κεντρο.
Ευχομαι να γινεται η καλυτεροι φιλοι

----------


## zinaap

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Σήμερα καθώς έκανα τα μαθήματα μου διάβαζα δυνατά για να με ακούει και ερχόταν δίπλα μου στα κάγκελα και με παρατηρούσε. Πρέπει να πω ότι είναι πολύ έξυπνο πουλάκι και πάρα πολύ περίεργο.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ολα τα παπαγαλακια ειναι πανεξυπνα και περιεργα, μακαρι να τον εξημερωσεις γρηγορα και να σας δουμε μαζι ::

----------


## xrisam

Καλώς ήρθες, να το χαίρεσαι το κοκατιλάκι σου.

Η ουρίτσα του θα φτιάξει, εμένα ήταν πολύ χειρότερα και με σπασμένα όλα σχεδόν τα φτερά της ουράς.

Ανέβάσε φωτογραφία να δούμε το κλουβί και φυσικά το πουλάκι  :wink:

----------


## zinaap

Ορίστε το κλουβάκι του..μια σωστή φώτο όμως δεν μπορώ να βγαλω τον Τόνι καθώς κουνιέται συνεχώς! 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## zinaap

Εν τω μεταξύ του έβαλα μπανιέρα για να κάνει μπάνιο αφού έπιασαν εδώ οι ζέστες και την έχει μπερδέψει με την ποτίστρα..αντί να την δοκιμάσει και να μπει πίνει από εκεί. .το καλό είναι ότι είναι πάτα καθαρή

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αν περνεις αυτες τις κλασικες μπανιερες που κρεμονται στα καγκελα ειναι μικρη και δεν μπορει να χωρεσει.Επισης την μπανιερα δεν την αφηνεις πανω απο 30 λεπτα.
Το κλουβι τι διαστασεις εχει?

----------


## zinaap

Ναι δεν το αφήνω για πολύ ώρα.
Το κλουβι έχει μηκος 45..πλάτος 30 και ύψος 58

----------


## Αριστειδης

Το πλατος ειναι μικρο οπως και το μηκος οι πρωτηνομενες διαστασεις για κλουβι κοκατιλ ειναι μηκος 50 πλατος 50 υψος 60.Η πιο ευκολη λυση ειναι μια 76αρα ζευγαρωστρα.

----------


## zinaap

Εντάξει θα το έχω υπόψη μου αυτό με το κλουβι!!
Ορίστε μερικές φωτογραφίες  του Τόνι μου!





Σύμφωνα με τον πετσοπα είναι 8 με 9 μηνών και αρσενικό...

----------


## Αριστειδης

Για την ηλικια δεν ξερω παντως μπορεις να αλλαξεις τις πατηθρες με ξυλινες φυσικες πιυ βοηθουν τα ποδαρακια και το ραμφος του.
Παντ ς ειναι γλυκας για φιλακια!!!!

----------


## zinaap

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. .αυριο κι ολας θα πάω να του αγοράσω ξύλινες πατηθρες και άλλα παιχνίδια συν ότι θα ψάξω και για κλουβι

----------


## zinaap

Μήπως μπορείτε να μου παραθεσετε ένα άρθρο για το ψεκασμό? Θέλω να κάνω ένα μπάνιο τον Τόνι λόγω της πούδρας που βγάζει

----------


## Αριστειδης

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CE%B9%CE%BF
Ενα ωραιο αρθρακι γενικα για το μπανιο.

----------


## zinaap

Εύχρηστο πολύ!!!

----------


## zinaap

Ευχαριστώ ήθελα να πω αλλά ο κορεκτορας πάλι μας τα χαλαει

----------


## zinaap

Λοιπόν βρήκα στην παραλία ένα σουπιοκοκκαλο..δεν έχω μέσα στο κλουβάκι του και σκέφτηκα να αγοράσω...αλλά αφού βρήκα πιστεύετε ότι είναι καλό? Αν ναι πριν το βάλω μέσα τι να κάνω?

----------


## xrisam

Προσωπικά δεν θα το έβαζα...Μπορείς 'ομως να ζητήσεις απο τον ψαρά σου να σου δώσει και να το βάλεις στο πουλάκι αφού κάνεις σχετική προετοιμασία.

Διαφορετικά πέρνεις απο πέτ σοπ :winky:

----------


## zinaap

Εντάξει τότε..άμα είναι θα πάρω από πετ σοπ..ευχαριστώ ☺

----------


## zinaap

Παιδιά ξανά γεια σας..θέμα δεν θέλω να ανοίξω και άλλο οπότε ότι απορίες έχω για τον Τόνι μου θα τις γράφω εδώ.  Του πήρα μια μπανιέρα, μεγάλη αλλά την φοβαται και αυτήν κάθε φορά που την τοποθετώ..είναι εξωτερική..διάβασα ότι για να τον κανω να "νιώσει" το νερό να τον βρε λίγο. Το έκανα και πάλι καμιά ανταπόκριση..δυστυχώς δεν έχει κάνει μπάνιο πότε και όπως κατάλαβα ούτε ο ψεκασμός του αρέσει

----------


## xrisam

Διάβασε το άρθρο: 
*Παπαγάλοι και μπάνιο*

Και εμένα μπανιερίτσα δεν θέλουνε, φοβούνται. Οπότε αν φοβάται μην βάλεις την μπανιερίτσα, δοκίμασε με άλλον τρόπο...

Εμένα το ένα μου κακατίλ το κάνω μπάνιο ρίχνοντας νερό σταγόνες με το χέρι ενώ το αλλό κοκατίλ χρησιμοποιώντας ένα βαποριζατερ: 



Θα πάρεις ένα καινούργιο απο παιχνιδάδικο, καταστήματα με προιόντα 1ευρώ ή σε είδη κομμωτηρίου, *όχι απο καθαριστικά τζαμιών * κτλ.

Θα βάζεις νεράκι καθαρό, τώρα το καλοκαίρι σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου, όχι κρύο! Τον χειμώνα βάζεις χλυαρό.

Και ψεκάζεις αφού εχεις αφαιρέσει τις ταιστρες για να μην πάει νερό στα σπόρια.

*Προσοχή* δεν έχεις το πουλί σε ρεύμα αέρα, παράθυρο ή κλιματιστικό/ ανεμιστήρα και σου κρυολογήσει.


Αρχικά ψεκασε το λίγο μην το κάνεις μούλια και στην πορεία βλέπεις αν σου ανοίγει τις φτερούγες σημαίνει ότι το απολαμβάνει :winky:

----------


## zinaap

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση...τα νυχάκι του Τόνι μου περίπου πότε να τα κοψω? Έχει ηλικία που πρέπει?

----------


## Αριστειδης

Τα νυχακια τα κοβεις οποτε χρειαζετε περιπου μια φορα στον χρονο αλλα καλυτερα ειναι να του εχεις μπολικα παιχνιδια και κλαδια ωστε να τροχιζονται φυσικα.

----------


## zinaap

Του έχω ξύλινες πατηθρες λ παιχνίδια αλλά τα φοβαται

----------


## Αριστειδης

Σιγα σιγα θα συνηθησει αλλα ειναι και καποια που ειναι τεμπελικα, πχ το μπατζι μου δεν ακουμπουσε ουτε τα παιχνιδια ουτε τα κλαδια ενω η θυληκη τα ρημαζε ολα και σιγα σιγα εμαθε και το αγορακι.

----------


## zinaap

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Ναι είναι κ λίγο νωρίς...ακόμα προσαρμόζεται

----------


## zinaap

Παιδιά ξέρω ότι σας ρωτάω συνεχώς..συγγνωμη γι αυτό αλλά χρειάζομαι τη δική σας γνώμη πριν κάνω κάτι λάθος με το γλυκουλη μου...
Εδώ και λίγες μέρες χρησιμοποιώ το κεχρι για να το προσεγγίσω..σμρ καθώς το είχα στα κάγκελα είχα κολλημένο το δάκτυλο μου στο οποίο είχε κόλλησε ένα σποτάκι..το είδε και το έφαγε από εκεί..νομιζω δεν ήμουν έτοιμη γι αυτο

----------


## zinaap

Συνέχεια από πριν

----------


## zinaap

Ετσι μου ήρθε ιδέα και έβαλα σποράκια στα δάκτυλα μου όπου τα κυνηγούσε σαν τρελός μετά από λίγο...τρ το ερώτημα είναι να το συνεχίσω για λίγες μέρες ακόμα ή να βάλω το χέρι μου στο κλουβί? (Δεν ξέρω τι έγινε και δεν έγινε αυτό ένα κείμενο)

----------


## Αριστειδης

Θα καταλαβεις εσυ αν ειναι ετοιμος, καλο θα ηταν να συνεχησεις αυτο που κανεις και σημερα για μια δυο μερες αλλα αν βλεπεις οτι θελει και μπορει και αλλο προχωρα αλλα προσεχε να μην σε φοβηθει.

----------


## zinaap

Οκευ θα το συνεχίσω λόγο ακόμα! Ευχαριστώ πολύ ☺☺

----------


## zinaap

Έχω ένα μπατζι αρσενικό...σκέφτομαι να το βάλω στο ίδιο κλουβι με τον Τόνι για να κάνουν παρέα..Τώρα με τις εξετάσεις το πρωί δεν είμαι εδώ για πολλές ώρες και τα πουλάκια μου μένουν μόνα τους... τι προτείνετε?

----------


## xrisam

> Παιδιά μια ερώτηση...τα νυχάκι του Τόνι μου περίπου πότε να τα κοψω? Έχει ηλικία που πρέπει?



Ζίνα γιατί να του κόψεις τα νύχια? 

Βάλε μια φωτογραφία αν θεωρείς 'οτι έχει πρόβλημα να σου πούμε...πάντως αν έχεις σωστές πατήθρες (φυσικές απο κλαδιά) σπάνια θα δεις μακριά νύχια σε κοκατίλ.

----------


## zinaap

Όχι νύχια δεν έχει..αλλά όταν μεγαλώσουν πρέπει να τα κοψω?

----------


## Cristina

Όπως σου είπε η Χρύσα, κανονικα δεν χρειάζεται. Εγω που έχω χρόνια κοκατιλ δεν χρειάστηκε ποτέ.

----------


## zinaap

Ααα Εντάξει..Αυτό δεν το ήξερα.. ευχαριστώ και παλιι☺☺

----------

